# New Exotic Aquarium Idea. Would like suggestions...



## Codejunky (Nov 8, 2009)

Today I visited an exotic animal expo for my other hobby, snakes.

They were selling a lot of cool animals, including axolotls.
Later that day I visit Petsmart and I discovered those GloFish (rather they were completely new to me).

So I've got some ideas for a cool aquarium and I'd like suggestions as well.

- Axolotls
- GloFish (GM Zebrafish)
- Phantom Glass Catfish


























Fluorescent, Translucent, Transparent...

I think there's something really good going on with this aquarium. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Are you thinking of housing together? If so....don't.

I'm not an Axolotl expert but do know that the fishies would be lunch.


----------



## Codejunky (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah, I admit, I'm kind of worried about that.

captive Axolotls like to be hand-fed, but it's true they eat small fish. I should do some more research on axolotls.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

A salamander in a fish tank......two things wrong, those fish will be lunch and the tank needs to be set up for an amphibian since it is the mexican walking fish and all.


----------

